# What's Your Level?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some of us have a preference, but a budget could be a factor. I have a few levels...some are plastic, some aluminum, some are wood (different species), and they vary from 2" to 8'. Most are bubble in vial types. I tend to trust those when used in combination, and read the same when switched around. 

I found I needed more than just a construction straight level. To my collection, a tiny line level, and a post level, which just rubber bands to a 4x4...pretty easy, and it reads in two directions.

Some years back I bought a digital level, which I found pretty cool. It's not easy to just trust the numbers. I had a specific reason for getting one. When I raced cars competitively, I used it to check the camber. It worked pretty good for that. It is also good for reading the pitch...like for roofs.

I've used a laser level at times to install ceilings and strike for crown.

And then there is the water level. It's a simple level that you can make with basically just the cost of some clear plastic tubing. What's so unique, it's about as accurate as you can get, for any length, and even around corners.
http://www.factsfacts.com/MyHomeRepair/WaterLevel.htm

So, what type of levels do you have/use?


















.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got a 4 ft wood level, a couple 2 ft aluminum ones. I use the post level alot. I've got one of those spinning laser levels. But it's still in box, haven't tried it out yet. A couple string levels , I guess that's about it. I'm just a hobbyist, so don't need alot.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

*Marples "Shamrock Brand" No. 2270 spirit level*​


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Various wooden and plastic ones. Nothing special. I need a 6-8' one. I WANT a metallic turn of the century (last one, not this one) with all the fancy decoration on it. I've seen them around but I'm not dropping 80-90 bucks on a level. I just don't use them enough. That's more of a luxury to me since they are too heavy from general use.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Have about the same variety-line to laser. One exception- a 7' magnetic that comes in very handy.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Stabila whiskey sticks, digital, and laser also. :smile:


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

jamesicus said:


> Marples "Shamrock Brand" No. 2270 spirit level James


Have been meaning to ask for a while: what makes it a "spirit" level?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

railaw said:


> Have been meaning to ask for a while: what makes it a "spirit" level?


Alcohol in the vials so they don't freeze. :smile:


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railaw*  
_Have been meaning to ask for a while: what makes it a "spirit" level?_



> Alcohol in the vials so they don't freeze.
> __________________


Thanks Scott


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Alcohol in the vials so they don't freeze. :smile:


That's part of it.
From Wiki...Alcohols such as ethanol are often used rather than water. Alcohols have low viscosity and surface tension, which allows the bubble to travel the tube quickly and settle accurately with minimal interference with the glass surface. Alcohols also have a much wider liquid temperature range, and won't break the vial as water could due to ice expansion. A colorant such as fluorescein, typically yellow or green, may be added to increase the visibility of the bubble.








 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Soo... It's not whiskey? :blink:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have 
a) 4ft Craftsman, used for level and straight edge.
b) 2ft Stanley, used when need short level due to access.
c) 2ft Keen (UK brand) which has a dial protractor so I could read the angle. Looks more useful than it is.
d) Laser. Good for laying out lines in a room across walls.
e) Small round bubble level. Used to level my turntable (aka record player). 30+ years old. I still have the turntable, which is now 36 years old.
f) Wixey angle finder. Originally purchased to calibrate the tilt on the table saw. No longer used, consumes too many batteries.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave Paine said:


> e) Small round bubble level. Used to level my turntable (aka record player). 30+ years old. I still have the turntable, which is now 36 years old.
> 
> 
> I still have a Dual 1019, and it still works.
> ...


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't mind the wooden cylinders.

These are two of my levels.
The top one is a Jennings, and the lower an L.L.Davis.
Both are well over a hundred years old, and work as good as any.

The Davis is one of my favourite things. 
How can such a simple tool be made to look so beautiful!


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful is an understatement. I've never seen anything like those, Thanks for showing them.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Repliconics said:


> .......... The Davis is one of my favourite things ..........


Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

What a timely thread. I need to purchase a level as I'm going to be installing a few benches and my floor is not level :thumbdown:. My current level is 6".:boat:

Are there any brands to avoid? I was probably going to stop at lowes or home depot and pick up either a 2' or 4'.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 2' Quality (USA) that is accurate and a 4' Johnson that is not accurate.
Small torpedo levels and a line level.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got a handful of them:

A big yellow 4' level (probably Stanley, I bought it at Home Depot when I needed a long level).
A roughly 2' long wooden level, made by the Stevens Level Co.: that one isn't actually much use as a level, because the wood isn't reliably straight.
A couple of small levels, around 10" long, with magnets in them for things like hanging picture frames, installing shelf standards, and the like.
The tiny levels in my two reliable combination squares. I've never actually found a use for those, but that's not to say I never will.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i have a few modern levels, a 19th century and a sweetheart era stanley and a small vintage starett. i'll post some photos soon.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

My collection is about the same as everyone else's = 48", 24" & 12" bubbles (plastic, they were on sale). 24" aluminum and a couple of round little bubble jobs.

My village is built on river bottom clay from the melt-back of the last ice age. Everything moves. What's level outdoors today will not be quite the same tomorrow. Any new fence looks like everyone else's in 6 weeks ("off" by just a little bit!)


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Let's see:

4' Johnson-wood/brass bound
18" Douglas 5 Feature that was my Dad's (don't know why these get such bad press)
2' alum. Johnson for knock around work
Stanley alum. "torpedo"-Dad's
Level app on cell phone
2 small pocket/string levels
Tri square level

You'd think that with all these, I'd be able to get something right.
Bill


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I only have a large cheap plastic level and two torpedoes. I really ought to throw away the cheap plastic torp, only the metal Craftsman one is accurate.

Seeing those beautiful antiques makes me want a nice one, but I use them seldomly.


----------

